# Bird eating spider not eating



## thegatti (Jun 23, 2008)

I am a bit worried about my brothers bird eater as he doesn't seem to be eating at all. It has been more than a few weeks without food. 

He used to be fed crickets, but those kept dying on me  so I changed to woodies.
The other day, I found 3 adult woodies and babies in the spiders tank. I fed him a smaller woodie and i think he ate it but I'm not sure. 
My question is : Could the woodies be too big for the spider? Do they eat woodies at all?

I know it's the middle of winter. Could that have anything to do with it? The bird eater is sitting on top of my heated fish tank at the moment and we have the fire on. 


Sorry for the questions. I'm just worried.


----------



## Noongato (Jun 23, 2008)

Do you spray mist?
Mine unfortunately died of dehydration, i know they can not eat for a while but water is essential.


----------



## thegatti (Jun 23, 2008)

I always make sure he gets misted. It's my brother's spider but guess who has to make sure he stays alive?? lol
:lol:


----------



## HoffOff (Jun 23, 2008)

maybe he is coming up for a shed but dont qoute me lol


----------



## fraser888 (Jun 23, 2008)

> maybe he is coming up for a shed but dont qoute me lol


 
Do they shed?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jun 23, 2008)

They shedbut its called moulting.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jun 23, 2008)

great care sheet here http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/showcon.toy?cid=44355


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 23, 2008)

Mine didn't eat for more than six months last year. Don't stress. Keep the misting up and make sure they have access to water and she will probably eat again when it warms back up.


----------



## dunno103 (Jun 23, 2008)

Did you offer it a bird?

They are bird-eating spiders aren't they? Make sure the bird has been fed a nutritious diet and is wormed (try vetafarm bird wormer, 5 day course do it yourself to make sure)

I think you should feed it live unless you can trick the spider into thinking it is.

If it is a little spider try finch chicks.


----------



## snakeg56 (Jun 23, 2008)

I feed mine pinky mice and new born rats I have five very large ones and yes they moult when they grow but misting is the mist important thing as spiders can go a long whikle with our fooof but not water


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 23, 2008)

How about some more pics peeps for the spider lovers


----------



## hornet (Jun 25, 2008)

Any idea what species or at least what genus? How big? Some of mine regulary go months without food so i wouldnt worry just yet. As said could be moult time


----------



## thegatti (Jun 26, 2008)

i think it could be north queensland but I can't be sure
He was walking around for a few days and now he is hiding between some bark.
Should I try feeding him again?


----------



## hornet (Jun 26, 2008)

thegatti said:


> i think it could be north queensland but I can't be sure
> He was walking around for a few days and now he is hiding between some bark.
> Should I try feeding him again?



pretty much every t comes from north qld. Any chance of a pic and a pic of the setup? They can go for months without food in winter so no rush to get it feeding, could be preparing for a moult


----------

